# Home made ammo



## Kjetil75 (Feb 5, 2021)

Does anybody have a good recipy/blueprint or video on how to build a ammo casting thing? here in Norway slingshot are ileagle, so i figure i will cast my own ammo in lead, but need template or hos to video...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The simplest way is to drill a suitable diameter hole in a hardwood board. For example a 9mm hole 9mm deep can be used as a mold to cast lead projectiles. These will be heavier than a 9mm round ball, but will fly true at slingshot velocities. Good luck!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

A child’s toy. Illegal?


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Maybe buy some fishing weights or marbles until you get setup to make your own ammo.

For plinking/practice, you can shoot chick peas or jaw breakers (candy).


----------



## Kjetil75 (Feb 5, 2021)

Ibojoe said:


> A child's toy. Illegal?


Last year a guy ordered a slingshot for his boy, he never got the slingshot, but a ticket for 1000 dollar. everything i illegal here in Norway. no slingshot, crossbow or blowgun among many other things


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

I use a round head fishing jig head mold (just because I have one) - just snip off the barrel of the lead jig head casting and what you have left is a round ball - 1/4 ounce is about 9.5mm diameter. Making your own fishing lures has to be legal where you live ... so this is a good workaround.


----------



## Kjetil75 (Feb 5, 2021)

thanks, great idea, i will by fishing jig head mold. thanks


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

I may also add - pick up a rock tumbler so it can smooth out the cut edges on the lead weights. Or use a small file to smooth them out 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

No archery or slingshots. That's pretty extreme. What's the reasoning behind that if there is any? Make your own and shoot in the house as others have suggested; chickpeas, candy balls (bubble gum or jawbreakers), marbles, plastic ammo.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

A relevant alternative may be hex nuts, which one can buy in bulk. Filling the center of the hex nuts with melted lead will increase their mass significantly: a metal jacketed bullet of sorts.

That said, if you order steel ball bearings without anything else, in principle, there should be no import restrictions in Norway?

Maybe have a look at "Kugel Winnie" (Germany) for slingshot ammo:

https://www.kugel-winnie.de/epages/62136757.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62136757/Categories/%22Sportmunition%20f%C3%BCr%20Schleuder/Zwille%22/Sportmunition_Stahl

Amazing how some countries prohibit anything that shoots...hmm. :hmm:


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

For semi-serious use and practice, I make a ton of ammo from plaster. See here:

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/123316-ammo-lockdown-special/

And if you are extra lazy, try mothballs:

















Cheap, plentiful, easily available, spherical, and will melt away.

Great for destroying wasp nests.



> That said, if you order steel ball bearings without anything else, in principle, there should be no import restrictions in Norway?


Steel balls can be had by ripping open used up fan bearings. Or order from China.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Dunno if you have them over there but probably something similar, JawBreakers. they are a hard ball candy. They are good for short distance shooting and if you have a hard target like a steel plate they shatter into dust  I have seen other forum members mention the ceramic "beans" used when you bake pie crusts. They are certainly unassuming enough.


----------

